# A6 2007 Tiptronic gearbox oil change



## sparky1958 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi guys anybody know how to change autobox oil can it be done with vag com? do i need any special tools?


----------



## A6AvantQ (Feb 12, 2007)

What are you trying to accomplish? Maintenance, or a solution to a drivability issue?? 

It essentially is a drain and fill but must be filled with a specific style filler tube w/ pump/bladder system and the VAGcom is used to get the level to spec within specific temp range. Need more details? pm me. 

-Brian


----------

